# Quel sac pour Imac G5 ??



## HImac in touch (4 Novembre 2005)

Salut &#224; tous amis Macuser, 

vous m'&#234;tes tellement sympa que je ne peux m'emp&#234;cher de faire appel &#224; vous lorsqu'une question me trotte dans la t&#234;te en ce qui concerne mon tr&#232;s cher Imac G5 2GHZ   

Voici donc ma question   , j'ai maintenant un Imac G5 dont je suis super satisfait pas de probl&#232;me , je ne regrette pas du tout mon Ibook G4. Juste pour un point 

La portabilit&#233; &#233;videmment ^^. Car je rentre chez moi le week end et comme j'ai besoin de mes 2 ordis pour mes &#233;tudes et que mes ordis ne sont pas portables je ne peux pas les emmener chaque semaine chez moi D   ). Seulement voil&#224; je n'ai pas d'ordi pour moi le week end juste un PC Windaube pas que pour moi et pas g&#233;nial ^^ et depuis que j'ai mon MAC ,j'en ai vraiment marre de windaube.   


Voici donc ma question,* je me demande si il n'existerait pas des sacs ( &#224; dos ) afin que je puisse trimballer mon Imac G5 chez moi tout les week end assez ais&#233;ment*. Mais que &#231;a me revienne pas &#224; 100 voir 150 &#8364; O_O . Car y a bien la boite initiale , mais niveau discr&#233;tion, pratique et protection du MAC c'est nul MDR.


Merci &#224; tous


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

Tu n'as pas gardé la boîte ?
C'est encore le plus simple, le plus sur et le moins cher.


----------



## HImac in touch (4 Novembre 2005)

Oh si si j'ai gardé la boite mais ce n'est pas pratique à porter, et surtout c'ets pas très discret 
Me balader avec une boite d'iMac G5 partout, bonjour les ennuis :hein: :hein: 

C'est pour ça que je cherche à savoir si il n'y a pas des sac à dos de préférence quiexiste pas trop cher. Afin je transporter mon Imac facilement


----------



## hunjord (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est clair que la boite dans le train, métro, avion...c'est galère..tout dépend des tes moyens de transports


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

Celui là est pas mal du tout...


----------



## hunjord (4 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Celui là est pas mal du tout...


Mais il coute..


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

Enfin... je trouve que pour 120$ (99¤) ce n'est pas excessivement cher pour ce que c'est. En plus, il a l'air de bonne qualité...


----------



## hunjord (4 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... je trouve que pour 120$ (99¤) ce n'est pas excessivement cher pour ce que c'est. En plus, il a l'air de bonne qualité...


DE toute facon, je trouve les prix pour accessoires (sac, seconde skin) relativement cher...enfin c'est mon point de vue..


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Novembre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> DE toute facon, je trouve les prix pour accessoires (sac, seconde skin) relativement cher...enfin c'est mon point de vue..



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, c'est pour ça que j'avais dit je veux pas d 'un sac à 100 ¤ , je pensais à celui ci. Mais il est dix fois trop cher attendez c'est juste pour transporter un mac rien de plus . Je trouve même inadmissible le prix que ça coute O_O .

Bon bah si j'ai bien compris ça existe pas de sac à dos pour Imac G5 pour gens pas riche :mouais::mouais::mouais:.


----------



## NightWalker (6 Novembre 2005)

Certes, mais vu le poids de l'iMac... il faut des matériaux solides. Et il faut aussi protéger l'écran. Mais je pense que le modèle que j'ai montré, c'est plus que juste pour transporter l'iMac entre la maison et la voiture, et la voiture et la maison...

On peut déjà comparer avec les sacoches des portable... c'est entre 30 et 50¤ pour une saccoche de qualité correcte...


----------



## darquos (7 Novembre 2005)

Faut aussi noter, et c'est important je pense, que tu pourras "cabrer" avec ton vélo grâce à ce sac.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Novembre 2005)

Je fais plus de vélo depuis pas mal de temps     et c'est surtout trop cher pour moi , déjà que je dois me prendre de la RAM à 60 ¤ alors si je dois mettre 100 ¤ en plus ca me fait trop cher XD


----------



## djm (8 Novembre 2005)

acheté une grande valise 76*45*25~ (la mienne vient de chez Leclerc lors d'une promotion) ; un bloc de mousse au même dimention . vous le taillez au cutter afin d'épouser les formes (possibilité de créer des compartiments pour loger souris et claviers voir un DD externe. Vous avez un sac de transport


----------



## Eul Mulot (23 Juin 2006)

C'est une valise en plastique "dur" ? Est il possible d'isoler completement l'imac du plastic de la valise ( avoir un "sarcophage" de mousse protégeant l'imac). Avec un 17" il n'y aura pas trop de jeu ? 

Merci à ceux qui ont pensé à la valise, parce que ajouter 170 pour une housse de transport, ca fait quand même cher pour un étudiant !!


----------



## chounim (23 Juin 2006)

le même principe que ca, mais en moins cher quoi: "PELICASE"


----------



## batsmaru (7 Octobre 2007)

Salut à tous, 

Bon je suis tomber par hasard sur un discution de 2005, mais comme on dis il n'est jamais trop tard .

Si tu recherche toujours une solution pour le transport de ton imac vas voir ça 
tu vas etre enchante : http://www.timbag.net/

moi par contre je cherche la meme chose mais pour l'avion 
la solution que je propose n'est pas faite pour mettre dans les soute à bagage d'un avion 

chussss 


@+ jules


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Octobre 2007)

Loooooooool, merci  , mais depuis un mois j'ai le nouvel iMAc version 20" . Mais t'as vu le prix '-_- ??


Et puis en même temps j'ai déménagé donc j'ai plus besoin de le déplacer mais je te remercie de ta sollicitude


----------



## tomisavane (26 Novembre 2007)

Au cas ou n'oubliez pas les frais de port pour iLogger représentent pour l'europe ~109$ !!! Ajoutés au prix du sac lui même ça fait quand même un total de près de ~220$ !!! 

Juste pour un sac???

...faudrait trouver mieux


----------

